# Willamette National Forest In Oregon



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Aug 1, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right area to post this but it kind of pertains to wilderness survival and how important it is to know it. This is some freaky shit right here. I've never been in that forest but after reading this it makes me want to check it out. To have soooooooo many people disappear and never be found is messed up. I wonder how many of these people stumbled upon something they weren't supposed to see/find, or a bear or cougar got them. Anyone on here been in this forest?
https://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-...f/2013/06/lost_in_oregon_hiker_who_vanis.html


----------



## Shaka (Aug 1, 2018)

Thats crazy. Reminds me of a movie wheere their was like 3 or 4 hikers, i wanta say 4, and they get lost in the woods. Just like yiur link, only cept its a movie, not real life. But anyways, they ended up getting sacrificed to some demi-god, never found (edit: actually i think one got away, i would have to rewatch it.)

Here's the movie btw


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 1, 2018)

i *think* the PCT runs through there. i recall i've been to a few spots around that forest long ago. very lush like Olympic and Umpqua. its between bend and eugene, detroit lake and mccridy hot springs are out there

i would bet they were suicidal or just not ready/off their game and died some way as a result of that. slipping on a rock and falling into the river, etc...Not being eaten by the mothman or yeti or murdered by forest gangsters...

it seems like people are more intirgued by fear factors than just recognizing hey, its the northwest, and it's people - and people make mistakes in the woods. and people get depressed on acct of the grey season and off themselves. just my .02, could be wrong


----------



## druiseeker (Aug 4, 2018)

While I don't usually advocate carrying weapons, in the woods its not a bad idea. Even a lightweight miniature 380. Last month a little north in Washington, a woman was treed by a pack of wolves VERY close to a campground. There have been MANY incidents of people getting their dogs and/or livestock attacked and eaten by packs of wolves recently. There haven't been any confirmed incidents of human deaths, but there a LOT of disappearances...


----------



## Whathappenedto1stwarning (Aug 25, 2018)




----------

